# Silicon Valley Support Group



## kzelnio (Dec 27, 2004)

I noticed some old posts about forming a support group in the South San Francisco bay area (otherwise known as SIlicon Valley). Are these still going on? If not, is anyone interested in forming a new group? I know there are meeting up in San Francisco, but that is just too far a drive for a meeting when I live in South San Jose (not to mention, I hate driving and parking in the city). So I'd love to join or start a group closer to home. If you're interested, post a message here or e-mail me. kelly###mythiccreations.net


----------



## AngelGlow (Jun 16, 2003)

I too, am in South San Jose, and have been unable to find anything at all near here.


----------



## kzelnio (Dec 27, 2004)

Do you know of others who would be interested in starting a group? I'm willing to do the work to start one, but I want to make sure there's interest. I've posted here and on another IBS site, but haven't had many replies. My next idea is to make up some flyers and give them out to my doctor or something.


----------



## AngelGlow (Jun 16, 2003)

I am lierally the only person I know in this area with IBS. I have Kaiser, and my doctor sent me to their IBS group, but it was just me and another woman there and they just had us come every week with our little chart of what we ate all week. It turned out that she didn't have IBS at all, but was suffering from depression. So... long story short it really wasn't a "support" group at all. I think a group here in South San Jose would be great... it's hard to deal with IBS, especially when no one you know "gets it."Valerie


----------

